# Lf: Green texas / red devil / red texas cichlid



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

as the title said, looking adult Green Texas / Red DEVIL CICHLID (*( MALE ) , with have little big hump, *) 
if female must have nice body sharp! not damage fin ....
also interesting Red Texas cichlid ( small from 3" or up) too......... if u know where have to sale( reasonable price, i know it wont cheap! )

- nice pearls
- good body sharp
- if have hump as well! 
- Reasonable Price !!

if any have please pm me! thks


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

have any member go / live in Surry ? i want go there pick up cichlid from *noodles11114
* , problem is i dont go Surry often , so hope have someone help me ! thks!
still looking for...


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you have something to trade for my red devil? Otherwise you can use buy it now option. I`m thinking for your frontosa but I`m still not 100% convinced that African cichlid make a good home with American one.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Nemo said:


> Do you have something to trade for my red devil? Otherwise you can use buy it now option. I`m thinking for your frontosa but I`m still not 100% convinced that African cichlid make a good home with American one.


I've never kept Africans but am fairly sure the water params are much different than American cichlids....


----------



## Nemo (Dec 4, 2010)

Something I wrong here!
I'm kind of confused here. Who am I taking to,and who's answering to my post?

And if I'm not really far away of the truth "Pisces" has some frontosa to trade. Frontosa >endemic from Tanganyika Central Africa


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

thks ! NEMO,,
i saw your red devil cichlid already, it is nice fish , but is not i looking type RD...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

found! thks


----------

